# My sweeties (lots of pics)



## Sasa (Nov 6, 2004)

Here´s few of my T´s. Sorry about bad quality, I just had new camera and I´m still learning how to use it. 






0.0.1 Haplopelma albostriatum, sub-adult. Notice the "evil glow" in her eyes.   







0.1 Homoeomma sp. Peru, sub-adult







0.0.1 Cyclosternum pentalore, juvenile







0.0.1 Pamphobeteus platyomma, Brasilia, juvenile







0.0.1 Brachypelma schroederi, juvenile







1.0 Aphonopelma seemanni, blue phase







0.1 Aphonopelma seemanni, blue phase (pre-molt so not too blue)







Sold as 0.1 Thrixopelma pruriens, propably Homoeomma sp. or someting







0.1 Brachypelma vagans, sub-adult 







0.0.1 Eupalaestrus weijenberghi, juvenile







0.1 Grammostola rosea, red phase







0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata 







0.1 Brachypelma emilia, sub-adult







0.0.1 Aphonopelma crinitum, sub-adult







0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra, juvenile


----------



## Sequin (Nov 6, 2004)

awww ive never seen such a cute rosie.... nice collection


----------



## manville (Nov 7, 2004)

very nice collection of tarantulas


----------



## Randy (Nov 7, 2004)

Sh*T UP(no offence) i u call that "Bad Quality Pics" i'm never gonna post anymore pics.. Those pics are Great, i like the first one, very detailed macro.. and nice collection of T's u have!


----------



## jeffh_x (Nov 7, 2004)

is tere a diference between a fasciatum and a pentalore??looks the same to me though


----------



## Wh1teshark (Nov 7, 2004)

How big is your geniculata?

Nice pictures


----------



## Sasa (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks!   





			
				jeffh_x said:
			
		

> is tere a diference between a fasciatum and a pentalore??looks the same to me though


I don´t really know, but there has been discussion about that previously. I think pentalore should be smaller or something.
I have them both, so we´ll see when they grow up. 




			
				Wh1teshark said:
			
		

> How big is your geniculata?


She´s about 6"


----------



## jeffh_x (Nov 7, 2004)

how big is ur pentalore then?

well i did some resrch and the pentalore i found has different markings... u can check it out here:

click here


----------



## Sasa (Nov 7, 2004)

jeffh_x said:
			
		

> how big is ur pentalore then?


Little over 2", fasciatums are 1"



			
				jeffh_x said:
			
		

> well i did some resrch and the pentalore i found has different markings..


here´s something from this site: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=30810


----------



## Sasa (Nov 7, 2004)

*More*

More pics   :






0.0.1 Lasiodorides striatus, sub-adult 







1.0 Haplopelma lividum, matured 







1.0 Aphonopelma seemanni, matured 







1.0 Pterinochilus murinus, usambara, sub-adult







0.1 Haplopelma lividum lurking 







0.0.1 Holothele incei 1" sling 






0.0.1 Chilobrachys guangxiensis 1,5" sling 







0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, sub-adult


----------



## jeffh_x (Nov 7, 2004)

means mine is a pentalore??after the molt my fasciatum looks exactly like the pentalore in the pic of the address u gave me..mine is still not eating even after the molt..sigh..have nvr seen it eat in my live..frustrating somehow..


----------



## Fred (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice pics, I have 2 questions, are you going to breed you haplopelma Lividum? and how big is your lasiodorides striatus?


----------



## shogun804 (Nov 7, 2004)

vrey nice pics and great looking Ts...i need a good camera maybe i can get my GF to get me one for Christmas or something knowing her ill get you dont need a camera to take pics of Tarantulas....


----------



## jeffh_x (Nov 8, 2004)

according to rick west, urs cud also be a metriopelma zebratum...u can check it out over -here-


----------



## Sasa (Nov 8, 2004)

Fred said:
			
		

> Nice pics, I have 2 questions, are you going to breed you haplopelma Lividum? and how big is your lasiodorides striatus?


Thanks! Lividums mated last week. Yesterday we tried again but male wasn´t interested so next attempt in couple of days. I´ll try to get pics.   

Striatus is about 4"




			
				jeffh_x said:
			
		

> according to rick west, urs cud also be a metriopelma zebratum...


That´s not fair! Oh well, it´s a T, that´s for sure.


----------



## jeffh_x (Nov 8, 2004)

so many that look alike...how confusing..tsk tk tsk..yea it is a T dats for sure..


----------



## Sasa (Apr 3, 2005)

More pics






0.1 Lasiodorides striatus 






Grammostola pulchra 






1.0 Pamphobeteus platyomma 






1.0 Pterinochilus murinus, usambara 






Chilobrachys guangxiensis, 4,5cm LS 






Brachypelma schroederi






Brachypelma schroederi ...Brachys are so calm...






Cyclosternum pentalore 






1.0 Poecilotheria fasciata, matured






Brachypelma auratum, 3cm LS


----------



## stubby8th (Apr 3, 2005)

Sasa said:
			
		

> Here´s few of my T´s. Sorry about bad quality, I just had new camera and I´m still learning how to use it.



I tell you what - you let us all know when you get a little better with that new camera - OK?


----------



## stubby8th (Apr 3, 2005)

*Pamphobeteus platyomma*

WOW! Very impressed! I had not seen a Pamphobeteus platyomma - tell me a little more about her, she is gorgeous! Is she pretty calm??


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice Pics Sasa . You need a little more practice and you should be about perfect


----------



## Immortal_sin (Apr 3, 2005)

nice pics...
I thought that the guangxiensis was in the genus Plesiophrictus...am I wrong, or was it changed to Chilobrachys?


----------



## Sasa (Apr 4, 2005)

stubby8th said:
			
		

> WOW! Very impressed! I had not seen a Pamphobeteus platyomma - tell me a little more about her, she is gorgeous! Is she pretty calm??


Well, HE (not she) is half of time running into his burrow when I come near, and other half showing his teeth or covering me into a clowd of bristles.
He´s great! I must find him a bride when it´s time for that. 




			
				Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> nice pics...
> I thought that the guangxiensis was in the genus Plesiophrictus...am I wrong, or was it changed to Chilobrachys?


Thanks. I really don´t know which one it is. This one was sold to me as Chilobrachys, so... If someone knows for sure, let me know.


----------



## Freddie (Apr 4, 2005)

I hope any of those males wont die as a virgin ;-)
...so i can get few slings...

Nice pics and beautiful t's, have to come the check them some day irl. :-D


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Apr 4, 2005)

I love your pics! Very nice, and the T's are nice too!


----------



## Apocalypstick (Apr 4, 2005)

Shewww...that a.genic is gorgeous


----------



## Arachnobrian (Apr 4, 2005)

1st - "bad quality" those are some great shots!  :clap: 

2nd - Incredible collection  :worship:


----------



## jbrd (Apr 5, 2005)

nice set of T's you have there.


----------



## Arachnomaniak (Apr 5, 2005)

Those are some awsome pics!  You've got quite an impressive collection!  Look forward to seeing more pics in the future.
-Arachnomaniak-


----------

